# DMX auswerten mit S7-1200



## alfred0905 (13 April 2017)

Hallo!

Ich müsste für ein Projekt DMX auswerten können, habe jedoch bislang im Forum nur die Fragestellung gefunden, DMX senden zu können.

Ist es grundsätzlich möglich, über ein CM1241 Dmx zu empfangen? Hardwäremäßig würde das ja mit DMX passen, aber unterstützt das CM 250kBaud und kann man das Protokoll entsprechen anpassen?

Eine zweite Option wäre auch Artnet, habe dazu auch den Beitrag bezüglich Artnet senden gelesen, ginge das umgekehrt genauso, Artnet zu empfangen?



Danke schonmal für eure Hilfe und Liebe Grüße

Alfred


----------



## Duff411 (14 April 2017)

Guten Abend,

Ja du kannst auch Artnet Befehle empfangen. Leider habe ich dies noch nicht gemacht weil mir momentan die Zeit fehlt.
Eine Direkte Verbindung aufzubauen geht meines Wissens nicht. Ich würde dir empfehlen ein Artnet Modul zu zulegen.
Diese gibt es für relativ wenig Geld und erspart einen sehr viel Arbeit.

Gruß

Andreas


----------



## alfred0905 (15 April 2017)

Auch guten Abend!

Danke für die Antwort, allerdings komme ich damit nicht viel weiter..
..wie kann ich Artnet Befehle empfangen wenn ich keine Verbindung aufbauen kann?

Ich müsste 20 Kanäle empfangen, allerdings verstehe ich nicht was mir das Artnet Node dabei bringen soll? Das würde mir ja nur wieder Artnet auf DMX wandeln, was ich erst recht nicht verarbeiten kann.

Könnte natürlich Artnet -> Dmx -> 0-10V gehen, aber das ist ja auch nicht Sinn und Zweck, oder meintest du vorher Artnet in ein anderes Protokoll als DMX umzuwandeln?

LG

Alfred


----------



## Duff411 (18 April 2017)

Weiß gerade nicht so recht was du vor hast...!
Um von Netzwerk auf Dmx zugreifen zu können benötigst du halt das besagte Modul.
Mit der S7 1200 kannst du eine Verbindung zum Modul aufbauen jedoch bleibt der TCon Baustein mit dem Zustand 7000 stehen weil dieser keine weiteren Antworten zur Verbindung bekommt. Jedoch besteht die Verbindung.
Mit dem Receive Baustein kannst du die Daten empfangen.

20 Aktoren anzusprechen ist kein Problem weil ein Dmx-Kreis 512 Twilnehmer haben darf. 
Deswegen heisst das Protokoll auch DMX512.

Gruss

Andreas


----------



## alfred0905 (19 April 2017)

Hallo Andreas, 

danke für die Antwort. Ich glaube wir reden ein wenig aneinander vorbei.

Ich habe eine bestehende Installation die auf DMX aufbaut. Ich kann über die Software (Ecue) sowohl DMX ausgeben, als auch einzelne Universen über Artnet (offenes Protokoll für die Übertragung von DMX512 über UDP).

Meine Frage war es, ob es möglich ist eben dieses UDP Protokoll direkt auf der S7-1200 auszuwerten.

Was meinst du genau für ein Modul? Das einzige was mir bekannt ist sind Artnet Nodes, die ebendieses Protokoll wieder in DMX umwandeln.

Grüße

Alfred


----------



## Duff411 (19 April 2017)

Hallo Alfred,

ich glaube auch...
Also du kannst mit deiner S7 1200 über das Netzwerk eine Verbindung zum Artnet Node aufbauen und Daten Sendwn sowie empfangen...

Wenn du jedoch die bestehende Artnet-Nodes abhören möchtest ist folgendes zu beachten:
1) Benutzt du mehr als 1 Artnednode im Netzwerk? 
2) Läuft der mit IP xxx.xxx.xxx.255 (Broadcast)?
3) Lässt dein Switch Broadcast zu?

Gruss

Andreas


----------



## alfred0905 (19 April 2017)

Hallo Andreas, 

was ich vor habe ist, die S7 1200 als Artnet Node fungieren zu lassen.

zu 1) Noch nicht, aber falls es so funktioniert wie ich vor habe würde ich gerne mehrere S7 als Artnet Nodes laufen haben.
2 u 3) Nein, ist alles Unicast.

Danke jedenfalls für die Hilfe, ich bekomme morgen einmal das Starterkit und werde berichten ob ich es zum laufen bekomme.

Grüße

Alfred


----------



## alfred0905 (24 April 2017)

Hallo, 

falls es jemanden interessiert, ich habe die S7-1200 problemlos als Artnet Node zum laufen gebracht.

Ablauf wie folgt:

TCON, TURCV -> Array of byte-> mit einem einfachen vergleich den empfangenen Pakettyp ausgewertet, wenn "ArtPoll" -> TUSEND und ein Array mit einem ArtPollReply, wenn "Data" -> Array mit den DMX werten.

LG

Alfred


----------



## LOGOKEV8 (12 November 2020)

alfred0905 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> falls es jemanden interessiert, ich habe die S7-1200 problemlos als Artnet Node zum laufen gebracht.
> 
> ...



Könntest du eventuell das Tia Portal Projekt teilen ?


----------



## Phase8421 (23 Februar 2022)

LOGOKEV8 schrieb:


> Könntest du eventuell das Tia Portal Projekt teilen ?


Auch wenn etwas länger her, hätte auch Interesse? ;-)


----------

